# Crab and shrimp stuffed Flounder



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

Crab and shrimp stuffed flounder came out goodbut i need to tweak a few things to finalize the recipe.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks very tasty but could use about a minute or so under the broiler to crisp the outside of the flounder a little bit. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

Mick R. said:


> Looks very tasty but could use about a minute or so under the broiler to crisp the outside of the flounder a little bit. Just my 2 cents.


agreed 100% me and the wife were starving to eat it though hahaha. Also the stuffing was a little too mushy so i think i may put more shrimp in it next time just to add some texture to it. The other major thing i will do is Season the fish more before i roll them. Other than that it was good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

might roll the filets in dry italian breadcrumbs first, they will soften and give you a bit of crust on top.

agree on the broiler,

and maybe just serve over rice and let it soak in the nectar.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I would turn em 90 degrees and chop up the shrimp if you want it in the stuffing. I see butter and ? in the pan. You can use it as a topping and then broiling the tops. The possibilities for stuffing are up to the Palate of the crowd.

Crab n Shrimp together go great as well as scallops for solids.

Here are a few pics and a recipe link.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=305929


----------

